# Fried my first DCC locomotive



## SteamQLD87 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I realise that my Locomotive is most likely beyond repair since I'm sure I melted something inside.
But I could do with some advice.


So to quickly introduce myself, I'm a mixed model railway (I'm Aussie) fanatic.
With train sets from T-gauge to 5inch live steam. (the somewhat Big boys)

After watching a youtube video about MRC's Model Power N-Scale Pacific with sound.
I'd decided to buy one off an USA eBay store, to get into the world of DCC.
(It's so difficult to find a local store here in Australia to order what you want)
And everything else I own is plain DC or live steam, and decided to give DCC a go.

So it arrived and after reading the manual carefully. (This is my first DCC chipped loco)

I decided to try it out on my DC powered train set.
As I've been told/suggested that you should break-in a new locomotive.

The loco is said to be Dual mode DC/DCC compatible, so I thought it should work ok on an analogue DC controller for the moment.
And I have just also bought a Kato track set with an include Kato brand controller.
(Was planning to build a new N-gauge layout uding Kato unitrack)

I know DCC locos work best on DCC, but I was still trying to decided what DCC Control unit brand to go for.


So Everything was going well, the locomotive chuff forward for a few laps.
It sounded nice, even if it was a bit slow, which I'm guessing is to do with the DCC chip needing needing enough voltage to power the sound.

And then I stopped the loco, waited for a few seconds, and put it into reverse.

Locomotive was going fine doing a few laps, until out of the blue, it suddenly excellerated,
I had not touched the Throttle or anything, it literally shot backwards.

So I stopped it and, cautiously tried to make it go forwards again (gently of course), nothing happened and noticed smoke coming out of the tender. (And not the good kind of smoke like my 5inch Live Steamer)
Oh dear! :-(

I only had the locomotive for about 10 minutes and I already broken it.

So now I have no idea what to do, 

I tried writing to MRC Customer support, but I'm not sure if what I've done is covered by their warrenty.


I guess to ask the dumb question.

Are Kato's DC Controllers safe with DCC locomotive?
If not, which ones are safe?

I google search about Kato controllers and can't find an answer saying no or such.
And I was sure it would be ok, since it's not a Pulse Width modulator which I've been told is no good with DCC locos, and none of my plain DC locos make the funny humming sounds that I know motors make when PWM controllers are used. (I own a T-gauge set and it has PWM.)

And the output lable of the Kato controller said it's 12 volts, so it should have been well below the 14.5 volt maximum.
And I never ran the loco in the red bar zone.

Is anyone having trouble with their MRC Model Power N-Scale Pacific?
Or did I do something extremely foolish?


Hope to get some helpful advice,
Matt


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Matt

DCC decoders can be capricious animals even when used on
a DCC layout. I personally would never put a DCC loco on
a DC track, or a DC loco on a DCC track, regardless of manufacturer
claims. Some have had success with it, others have encountered
problems such as you.

I would get a DCC controller to properly test your loco before
going further. It may function correctly on the DCC system, where
it fails on DC. NCE and Digitrax are the most highly used
and recommended DCC controllers and are perhaps the
most widely available. I use the Bachmann EZ
DCC, but it has limitations in comparison with the others.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Sorry about that matt. You're not off to a good start are you. Don't know what MRCs warranty is like but most others are of the goof proof type. I have to tell you their decoders don't have the best reputation although I understand the controllers are much better.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Smoke from the tender does not sound good. Bum deal. Matt, you did nothing
wrong. Engine was advertised as dual mode. I am sure a warranty will make it
right. All brands are pretty good about the warranty. It will involve sending it 
away and waiting for its return. I got a new BLI steamer and the next day sent
it to BLI. 7 weeks later got it back all fixed. You might be able to fix it your self
with a new decoder, but it is new and you should not have to buy a new decoder. Send it back. You will probably have to pay shipping it back and they will pay to ship
back to you. Good luck. Use your warranty.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm just getting into DCC, but I've been trying to buy dual mode engines whenever possible. Over half the locos have problems with DC......they work (like yours) and then suddenly don't. My most recent locos are a pair of BLI E6's..........both worked at first, then the second started to be intermittent while the first continued to work fine. Then I discovered that both engines run fine with a Varipulse controller . The other half of my dual-mode units are fine either way. So the loco not working wouldn't bother me, but the smoke could be an issue. I'm assuming you haven't tried the loco on DCC since the smoke? I've had locos (DC) smoke and be none the worse for wear. But from the sounds of it, you did nothing wrong, so MRC should honor the warranty.


----------



## SteamQLD87 (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the responces.

Just to quickly re-ask, are Kato controllers linear or Pulse-width?
And can these units have high voltage spikes or something?
Although I would have thought the controller's reset button would activate in such a case.


I have since manage to obtain a MRC Prodigy Explorer DCC controller on the cheap.
True it's not the most advance DCC unit out there, but my N-scale layout is a basic loop, so I don't see a need to run multiple trains, at least just yet.


I've contacted MRC's customer service, but haven't heard anything since the one email last Thursday.
So as much as I want to try and put the Pacific on the DCC unit, I don't want to risk doing any more damage in case it voids the warrenty.

I read somewhere that once you see smoke you have 100% destroyed the decoder.

Although I did try the Explorer on an G-scale LGB diesel I have that has LGB-MTS sound chip, I can play the sounds, but it won't move, so at least the controller sort of works.


I read somewhere on MRC that its a good idea to add a resistor somewhere along the power output to limit the voltage when testing and Programming, but I'm not good at understanding resistor colour bands. I think the manual said 27 or 47 ohm resistor, I need to try and find where I found that info again.


I'm probably more cautious then I should be, but since I've never experienced DCC stuff before, I don't want to take risks.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Your MRC controller won't run your LGB, well I guess you found that out. It'll be fine for your HO and its not too basic. Good luck.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

I was just at a seminar about something related to your delima. The owner of the store I was at showed us the insides of a Lionel Legacy. 
The owner came in, complaining that the engine just went bad. He checked, and all the circuit boards got fried.
There are five in there. (Please excuse my un-techie language) The brain board (He called it that) fried first.
Turns out the engine derailed, shorted out and that's what did the frying.
No warranty coverage on that.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

What? Derailing should be covered, how can they possible expect that a train will not derail!


----------



## SteamQLD87 (Dec 3, 2015)

I sadly don't have any HO/OO gauge Mr Cycleops. 
Only T, N, G, and 5inch 

Also sadly still no word from MRC, so I decided to take a risk and test the loco on DC again at 6 volts, and suprisingly, the loco can still kinda run.

- It won't go forward at all, but the headlight still comes on.
- Can run backwards but at little jerky below 6 volts.
- Makes both clicking sounds, and chuff rate sounds like it's going 100kph when it's not, even in both directions.
- Still makes funny electronic smoke smell.

Still not sure what to make of it, but I'm not sure if using the MRC DCC unit to reset the decoder will fix the situation. Hopefully the company replies soon.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Lemonhawk said:


> What? Derailing should be covered, how can they possible expect that a train will not derail!


I would think so too. Who hasn't had a derailment?? But that's the Lionel dealer's words.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Voltage spikes,(derailments very troublesome?)*

Mark Gurries web site does have some technical knowledge on how to maybe, prevent/
avoid smoked IC chips....(integrated circuits)Regard's,tr1
Good luck!!~!


----------

